# any homebrewers fancy a challenge?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not having the intellectual know how ive often wondered if waxes can be made specifically for maximum effect on specific paint types and colours, some say yah and others say no.
Well im curious to see if any homebrewers fancy a little challenge to try and make a wax that can make this colour look better, I say look better as im purely interested in a wow factor wax to compliment this colour









Yes its orange, bright orange which I find sometimes suits a wet look wax.
However when the sun is out you are greeted by this









Its a very fine gold pearl effect and this effect is definately more pronounced when under a sealant with the exception of 1 wax.

If anyone fancies having a go let me know and ill help where I can


----------



## Grant-s3 (Oct 13, 2013)

That colour is fantastic mate, ST orange and RS green are some of fords best. Will be interesting on what people come up with, will be watching this thread now. Is there a difference between a wax and a sealent. I've always be curious?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sealant gives a sterile look opposed to wax.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive found sealants really show the pearl flake better in sunlight, noticeably.
But waxes add a lovely fluid like wet look on top of the orange, looks great but I do notice the lack of the pearl effect jumping out under light.
This may be a wild goose chase but interested to see if anyones game


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey mate, I am up for the challenge... I have a couple of samples that I believe will be up to the job... and one if them is made ready to go and is orange in colour funnily enough.
PM me your address and I will post em out to ya.

Jay


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought you might be up for the challenge with some of the dayglo colours you have sent out:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Picked them uo today from the post office,
Thanks jay.
First impressions are they look good with nice colouring, have a very nice texture and smell awesome, the red/pink one is just about the best smelling wax ive experienced


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The pink one looks rather nice,really like that colour actually


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

danwel said:


> The pink one looks rather nice,really like that colour actually


Yeah its quite a funky colour, smells even better than it looks tho dan.
Cant wait to put them through some vigorous testing now


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I will send you a pink one if ya like Dan. ..


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you get chance to try these mate?

Jay


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

JayR8 said:


> Did you get chance to try these mate?
> 
> Jay


Afraid not jay, I had rain all weekend. Got as far as claying but couldnt take it anymore as the rain got harder
Will have some imput for u by saturday tho


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Been out prepping the car since 6 jay, fingers crossed the rain holds off and ill have some feedback and photos for u mate


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Been out prepping the car since 6 jay, fingers crossed the rain holds off and ill have some feedback and photos for u mate


Out since 6?!? That's dedication to detailing


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Snowy172 said:


> Out since 6?!? That's dedication to detailing


Lol I was working on the van in the dark last night chris getting my glass sealed.
Are u at it today mate?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

now that wax looks interesting! How did it go?


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Lol I was working on the van in the dark last night chris getting my glass sealed.
> Are u at it today mate?


i might do my dads bonnet after the F! then doing some more to my mates clio in the week then taking the plunge and doing my GF fiesta friday as I've got the day off so going to do the whole car weather permitting


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well it went like this.
Up and start at 6
A wash to remove my current wax, quick ironx and tardis application followed by a cheeky mop over with my clay cloth.
8 oclock and our with the da for a few passes with amigo.
At ten I was told the wife 'had' to pop to the supermarket, reluctantly I let her go with a promise to avoid puddles and mud.
10:30 she brings the car back looking like this.....









Not impressed.Another thorough wash and I was ready.
Of the two I decided to try this....









Jays cinnamon wax. A deep orange colour med hhardness wax with a strong scent of cinnamon, smells like christmas in a pot!
Application was quite pleasant, it spreads very well and surprisingly well for a harder wax.
After regular finger swipes I found 15- 20 mins best for removal.
It didnt like fluffy microfibres for removal so first a few wipes with a short pile mf to remove the haze followed by a few wipes with a deep pile to gloss up the shine.
And shine it does very well, not much sunlight out to inspect flake pop but under cloud it has left an absoloutly dripping wet finish to rival even r222 concours
See for yourself

















































Needless to say I will for sure be using this again, its been a nive experience for me and im sure ull agree its left a nice finish, jay should pat himself on the back for all his hard work, its certainly paid off.
Will update with beading and durability feedback as and when.
Thanks jay top man


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ooooooh
The sun is it....









Paints still looking super fluid...

















And I can confirn this wax is a flake popper

























Still impressed. I think jay said this was a hybrid 
We'll see what the man sais later
Thanks for looking


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That really does look stunning Deegan, you have a very clear clarity flake pop within the natural light, awesome flake from the paint :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> That really does look stunning Deegan, you have a very clear clarity flake pop within the natural light, awesome flake from the paint :thumb:


Thanks trip, usually only get such bright flakes with sealants, still there with waxes but not as pronounced. Im liking this wax very much so far


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks better than I expected... looks stunning under the sunlight...The orange wax is not a hybrid it contains natural oils and waxes only and cosmetic grade solvents... glad you like it mate...


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

JayR8 said:


> That looks better than I expected... looks stunning under the sunlight...The orange wax is not a hybrid it contains natural oils and waxes only and cosmetic grade solvents... glad you like it mate...


Hi jay. Like is an understatement mate. 
Ive been used to softer waxes lately so was pleasantly surprised it was so nice to apply.
Thanks for correcting me about the wax type, guess thats why it looks so fluid like, 
Removal is the same as my current bouncers waxes in terms of buffing, a little grabby initially but a short pile mf soon takes care of it.
Where u expecting less from this one then?
Its only one layer for now as ive had to go out but will try to double it up tmrw.
Is the flake pop to be expected with this one or a bonus?
All in all im really pleased with the look of this on my colour.
Dare I say it, its a wetter look than my previous two favourites on this car satsuma rock and vics red. :thumb:


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I did expect good flake pop and a good wet look but it does look better on your car...guess it's down to the colour... I have only used it on black so far so I am very please with them results...The wax has been altered since I sent this pot...It will give the same look but curing is quicker. .


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

JayR8 said:


> I did expect good flake pop and a good wet look but it does look better on your car...guess it's down to the colour... I have only used it on black so far so I am very please with them results...The wax has been altered since I sent this pot...It will give the same look but curing is quicker. .


Well I cant thank you enough for allowing me to try it, will use the berry one on another car soon.
Quicker curing time for me would be a bonus but didnt want to be rude and criticise


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Critisism always welcome it's what makes the waxes better...always open to opinions etc...


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

This in an EXCELLENT thread that I am happy to read and learn! Regretfully I am from Argentina so none of this options are available for us here. Only limited and classic stuff.

Would love to see the results of the pink one as well...it would do a great job on my red tornado GTI ..... if only I was closer :-(

Will continue reading the topic!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Rod said:


> This in an EXCELLENT thread that I am happy to real an learn! Regretfully I am from Argentina so none of this options are available for us here. Only limited and classic stuff.
> 
> Woul love tonsee the results of the pink one as well...it would do a great job on my red tornado GTI ..... if only I was closer :-(
> 
> Will continue reading the topic!!! Thanks for sharing.


Send me your address mate..I will send you a pot out... If in return you can send me some pictures?


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Please tell me you are kidding with me Jay......this can NOT be truth!!!!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I have sent samples to the USA Netherlands and India so I really.don't mind...if it get the name out there I am.happy to send...


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Jay I can not thank you enough! I was never expecting something like this. Will send you my adress right away and happy to send you something from Argentina in return if you like. Perhaps not a wax but we do have great red wines


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rod said:


> Please tell me you are kidding with me Jay......this can NOT be truth!!!!


Im sure he is serious, hes a nice chap.
I just looked up postage costs to argentina myself and its not that expensive.
Although im sure jay has spent a fortune so far with all the samples hes been sending out.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Rod said:


> Jay I can not thank you enough! I was never expecting something like this. Will send you my adress right away and happy to send you something from Argentina in return if you like. Perhaps not a wax but we do have great red wines


Seriously all I want in return is some feeback and some pictures...

Will get a pot sent out on Tuesday.

Jay


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

This says a lot about you Jay! I hope we can contribute to your research and you can achieve this dream which I can see you are putting a lot of effort. We will one day see your waxes over the stores and felt part of the story.


----------

